
How to explore new songs?? - me_ajay
am not able to find single platform where i can explore new music coz all the apps,youtube etc are showing the song which i ve already listened
======
mtmail
The person asking the question is running a "social music network where u can
connect your music with your friends" mobile app
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669015))

~~~
sebpmtl
So, he's trying to trick us? What a trickster...

